# Working on my deactivation



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.

All along, I played by the rules....no more.

My policies
Where are you going? If I don't like it, cancel.
Child with car seat? Sorry, cancel.
Pool with groceries? I'll drive up and if that's you with the groceries, cancel...Hopefully i can still swing the cancel fee.
Stops? Don't even expect a stop unless you give me a cash tip. Take your sheyot because I am leaving you.
I set destination filter home and it wants me to drive you 5 miles past my exit? You're getting dropped off at my exit. Bye.
You offer me weed, let's smoke it right in my car.
Uber pool taking time to get to car.....cancel. I don't care if you are 1 foot from the car. You are not in it and your time is up.
You have a wheelchair that won't fit, I'm not even going to stop.
Clean the car? .....lol

Also, I'm going to tell each pax how lousy UBER is and that my bank account is overdrawn and I do not have any food. I'm going to panhandle in my own car, UBER.

PS:  I used to be a nice person.

OH, I should play pro Trump stuff in the car all day, too.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

is All that not normal?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


It's like Khosrowshahi is your disapproving Daddy
and you're a rebellious self destructive child ?
Craving Daddy Khosrowshahi attention

Creepy ✅


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> It's like Khosrowshahi is your disapproving Daddy
> and you're a rebellious self destructive child ?
> Craving Daddy Khosrowshahi attention
> 
> Creepy ✅


'Self destruction' is staying in this gig with the pay reductions. Enjoy!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Why not just stop driving? 

I agree with you about telling pax how poor you are. It may help you with tips!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Funny, you were the same user “trying” to critique me/pass judgement for how I was driving in my market for Uber, yet you are the one in an overdrawn bank account situation and claim to have no food ..

Ironic


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Why not just stop driving?
> 
> I agree with your last statement about telling pax how poor you are. It may help you with tips!


I have no choice for about two weeks. I am done, though. But, I'm going to have as much fun being a bi*** as I can before I go.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Funny, you were the same user "trying" to critique me for how I was driving in my market for Uber, yet you are the one in an overdrawn bank account situation and claim to have no food ..
> 
> Ironic


Were you sitting around waiting and being a sucker? That would be the reason. I would be more broke had I done that.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I have no choice for about two weeks. I am done, though. But, I'm going to have as much being a bi*** before I go.
> 
> 
> Were you sitting around being a sucker? That would be the only reason. So, I would be more broke had I done that.


Being a sucker as in, food on the table? Complete flexibility not to drive at all? In the green and not the red? I'd tread carefully from your previous critiques passing judgement, hence your situation you claim now


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


There just might be a better alternative. Why not just quit or stop driving altogether??


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> I have no choice for about two weeks. I am done, though. But, I'm going to have as much being a bi*** before I go.


Did you get the job you interviewed for then?

I hear your frustration. That's how I felt after doing Eats way too long. But I didn't plan ways to get deactivated or was a bi--.

I don't see the point of trying to get deactivated. If you switch to Eats, you can get some free food and get deactivated for stealing the food. Problem solved.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Did you get the job you interviewed for then?
> 
> I hear your frustration. That's how I felt after doing Eats way too long. But I didn't plan ways to get deactivated or was a bi--.
> 
> I don't see the point of trying to get deactivated. If you switch to Eats, you can get some free food and get deactivated for stealing the food. Problem solved.


The pay is too low. I'm not putting miles on my car for under $20/hr. The job hunt is going great. I am waiting for an eval on the project I did this week.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Being a sucker as in, food on the table? Complete flexibility not to drive at all? In the green and not the red? I'd tread carefully from your previous critiques passing judgement, hence your situation you claim now


Dude, you can wait all day idling your car for pennies. Good luck to ya!



Invisible said:


> Did you get the job you interviewed for then?
> 
> I hear your frustration. That's how I felt after doing Eats way too long. But I didn't plan ways to get deactivated or was a bi--.
> 
> I don't see the point of trying to get deactivated. If you switch to Eats, you can get some free food and get deactivated for stealing the food. Problem solved.


I'm getting a big check next month (outside Uber obviously), no matter what, I will have padding until I get the right job. I just have to make it until then.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Dude if you been doing most of those... sounds like you were ant.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Dude if you been doing most of those... sounds like you were ant.


True.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> 'Self destruction' is staying in this gig with the pay reductions. Enjoy!


Little Khosrowshahi , I deleted the driver's app last November
after securing gainful employment because of IT security certificates
I earned through hard work and ambition while ubering for 4 years.
Enjoy ?

Next, try holding ur breath til u turn blue
Maybe your daddy Khosrowshahi will take notice


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> Little Khosrowshahi , I deleted the driver's app last November
> after securing gainful employment because of IT security certificates
> I earned through hard work and ambition while ubering for 4 years.
> Enjoy ?
> ...


So, you are so damn bored out of your mind that you come to this forum? You're a bored MFer.

I'm getting a Bachelor's in Software Development....

IT.....wow.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> There just might be a better alternative. Why not just quit or stop driving altogether??


His first policy of asking pax where they're going and cancelling if it's a place he doesn't want to go is an excellent business strategy.

Accepting ride requests without knowing the destination is a very dumb business move that all of us drivers do.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

kc2018 said:


> *Working on my deactivation*


Won't work. 
We are already doing all those things and we're still driving.

You're gonna have to try harder.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Won't work.
> We are already doing all those things and we're still driving.
> 
> You're gonna have to try harder.


I think you are right. Last week, I had a Lyft passenger go two blocks to the convenience store. I left her. I get a message that she left her wallet in my car. I did one ride before I got the message but I did not see a wallet. I thought that one may do it, but no. I did not even get a nasty note from Lyft.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Won't work.
> We are already doing all those things and we're still driving.
> 
> You're gonna have to try harder.


Agree. Once did a personal record 6 shuffles in one day 3 were in a row. Never heard a peep from Uber about it. Did get a ding for Professionalism later that day, but not sure if a Pax you shuffled on can do that .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> My policies
> Where are you going? If I don't like it, cancel.
> ...
> You offer me weed, let's smoke it right in my car.


This guy is not @@@@ing around. I like it.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> This guy is not @@@@ing around. I like it.


I'm a woman and you are right.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


I think this is a great "how-to" manual for the rest of us. I see nothing vindictive in the OP's plan. It's more like he's standing his ground. Uber calls us partners? Well, partners are supposed to have a say in how things are done. If everyone did as OP is planning, that would be our say. And U/L would be forced to make some much needed changes. Like I keep saying, U/L is the problem here. Not the drivers, and not the pax. The rideshare platform itself is what has incentivized us into the bitter, feuding, bankrupting, demoralizing, hole that we're in.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> I'm a woman and you are right.


Keep us filled in how it goes!

Can't change your mind on the "don't burn your bridges", right? You never know, it may come in handy for a rainy day...


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Keep us filled in how it goes!
> 
> Can't change your mind on the "don't burn your bridges", right? You never know, it may come in handy for a rainy day...


No, there is no way I'm going to pay $225 annually for biz licenses for this garbage.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Why not just stop driving?


Just do this.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


That may take a long time. I've got a better suggestion, compliment a female pax by telling her " you have a nice flat a$$ and a pair of juicy melons " or say " Female Ghostbusters and Captain Marvel movie is $hit ". Guarantee you'll get the sack the next day.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Just do this.


In one month....or less. I'm going to be a hellion until then.



oleole20 said:


> That may take a long time. I've got a better suggestion, compliment a female pax by telling her " you have a nice flat a$$ and a pair of juicy melons " or say " Female Ghostbusters and Captain Marvel movie is $hit ". Guarantee you'll get the sack the next day.


I'm a woman. I did tell a guy he looked good one time and he did tip me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> That may take a long time. I've got a better suggestion, compliment a female pax by telling her " you have a nice flat a$$ and a pair of juicy melons " or say " Female Ghostbusters and Captain Marvel movie is $hit ". Guarantee you'll get the sack the next day.


Because the OP is a woman, it may not come across as offensive as a man saying that. I've had some female pax say stuff to me that I wouldn't have guessed they would since I'm a woman, and I'm a straight one. One said she'd have sex with me. Um no, not going to happen.



kc2018 said:


> I did tell a guy he looked good one time and he did tip me.


I'll have to try that for more tips. ?


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Because the OP is a woman, it may not come across as offensive as a man saying that. I've had some female pax say stuff to me that I wouldn't have guessed they would since I'm a woman, and I'm a straight one. One said she'd have sex with me. Um no, not going to happen.
> 
> 
> I'll have to try that for more tips. ?


He did look good. I did lust after one guy one time and I wanted to tell him.

I had a hot girl try to make out with me and I kind of wanted too, but she was too drunk to make that kind of decision. I know a lot of most guys on here would have went for it.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I am on a similar path my friend. It is what I call, not giving two you know what’s anymore.

Besides the smoking weed in the car. Usually the pax ask if they can smoke a blunt. Backwoods have a difficult smell to get rid of. Compared to other wraps. If they ask I’ll hand them my live resin full spectrum cartridge. Take that dab to the head my friend!


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I am on a similar path my friend. It is what I call, not giving two you know what's anymore.
> 
> Besides the smoking weed in the car. Usually the pax ask if they can smoke a blunt. Backwoods have a difficult smell to get rid of. Compared to other wraps. If they ask I'll hand them my live resin full spectrum cartridge. Take that dab to the head my friend!


I do not think it's out of line if I say, I love you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> I had a hot girl try to make out with me and I kind of wanted too, but she was too drunk to make that kind of decision. I know a lot of most guys on here would have went for it.


Wow! Sorry but I have no desire to kiss a woman. I did have a hot dentist in my car, who was also very nice.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Props to OP @kc2018 going out with guns blazing.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

nutzareus said:


> View attachment 336790
> 
> 
> Props to OP @kc2018 going out with guns blazing.


Nailed it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


Uh-oh another Uber driver on the verge of going postal ?


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Uh-oh another Uber driver on the verge of going postal ?


Right? Just another Thursday with Uber!


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I'm a woman


Doesn't matter you can still say " you have a nice flat a$$ and a pair of juicy melons " and see what happen. Or you can do the old fashion way, say something racist and homophobic stuff.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

They should make Falling Down II. Ride Share edition.



oleole20 said:


> Doesn't matter you can still say " you have a nice flat a$$ and a pair of juicy melons " and see what happen. Or you can do the old fashion way, say something racist and homophobic stuff.


Excuse me sir. Why are you wearing a dress with hairy legs and a beard?


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> They make Falling Down II. Ride Share edition.
> 
> 
> Excuse me sir. Why are you wearing a dress with hairy legs and a beard?


That movie was so awesome.

......Now, I know how that dude felt!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I had a neighbor who literally drove in his underwear for Lyft , picked up female pax’s and still couldn’t get deactivated.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

nutzareus said:


> Props to OP @kc2018 going out with guns blazing.


I admire people who don't get mad, they just get even. This is what I call getting restitution for past injustices.

I enjoy driving for Uber/Lyft, but I totally get the OP's stance here. When something is broken and beyond repair, you toss it around like the piece of crap that it is. Sounds like the OP has finally decided that driving for this company is bridge too far, making it a bridge worth burning.

Please keep us updated on your progress. I suspect you will have to supplement your new policies with additional mayhem before you finally get the "Dear John" letter from Uber.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I had a neighbor who literally drove in his underwear for Lyft , picked up female pax's and still couldn't get deactivated.


Is that really true? This is going to be more fun than I thought!!!



rkozy said:


> I admire people who don't get mad, they just get even. This is what I call getting restitution for past injustices.
> 
> I enjoy driving for Uber/Lyft, but I totally get the OP's stance here. When something is broken and beyond repair, you toss it around like the piece of crap that it is. Sounds like the OP has finally decided that driving for this company is bridge too far, making it a bridge worth burning.
> 
> Please keep us updated on your progress. I suspect you will have supplement your new policies with additional mayhem before you finally get the "Dear John" letter from Uber.


Oh yeah, this weekend is going to be a blast!!! I have no choice but to drive because I did not plan better. Let's drive this thing.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


This is a very interesting experiment. You could get a good over/under pool going as to how many days it will run before deactivation.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> Is that really true? This is going to be more fun than I thought!!!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, this weekend is going to be a blast!!! I have no choice but to drive because I did not plan better. Let's drive this thing.


Yep it's true.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I did have a hot dentist . . .


Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I did tell a guy he looked good one time and he did tip me.


Guys don't give a crap if a female stranger gives a compliment but a female would make a fuss. I'm a man and if I said "You look good" to a female pax I would be on the #MeToo hit list.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> Guys don't give a crap if a female stranger gives a compliment but a female would make a fuss.


Women have been subjected to all kinds of unfair double standards for centuries. It isn't fun when those double standards cut the other way, is it?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Keep us filled in how it goes!
> 
> Can't change your mind on the "don't burn your bridges", right? You never know, it may come in handy for a rainy day...


Ever heard of the bridge to nowhere?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Women have been subjected to all kinds of unfair double standards for centuries. It isn't fun when those double standards cut the other way, is it?


It's interesting how people who always complained about others "playing the victim card" _immediately_ try to play the victim card as soon as they feel as if they're no longer able to complain about others playing the victim card.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I've had some female pax say stuff to me that I wouldn't have guessed they would since I'm a woman, and I'm a straight one. One said she'd have sex with me.


The amount of stuff passangers especially women can get away by saying stuff to a driver, the double standards is ridiculous. Had a female pax threatened to beat me, have her brother beat me, call me the N word and all she got was a friendly reminder letter from Uber saying racism is wrong and treating your driver bad is wrong. I know this because Uber send me a copy of the letter. I have video footage and even willing to drive 30 minutes to the hub to show the video. They told me it's not necessary.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> Had a female pax threatened to beat me, have her brother beat me, call me the N word


After the two threats, I would have had my phone out dialing 911. Threatening physical violence is a crime.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Post the video on you tube. Send a link to uber via twitter. Make an alias if you want to keep driving.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OP, 

Why don’t you just look up all the new member posters here who were suddenly deactivated after years of driving. They come up with some doozies how to get deactivated. ?


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> The amount of stuff passangers especially women can get away by saying stuff to a driver, the double standards is ridiculous. Had a female pax threatened to beat me, have her brother beat me, call me the N word and all she got was a friendly reminder letter from Uber saying racism is wrong and treating your driver bad is wrong. I know this because Uber send me a copy of the letter. I have video footage and even willing to drive 30 minutes to the hub to show the video. They told me it's not necessary.


You need to get the media involved, send the video to CNN and other media outlets. I'm also black and I have never had anyone call me the "N" word or anything like that. I would have called the cops and told her to get out.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I have no choice for about two weeks. I am done, though. But, I'm going to have as much fun being a bi*** as I can before I go.
> 
> 
> Were you sitting around waiting and being a sucker? That would be the reason. I would be more broke had I done that.


Making an ass of your self publicly is pointless. Just quit man. One of those passengers you want to abuse might be in position in the future to decide your fate in something meaningful for you.

Stop trying to ruin your life over a gig that turned south. Just move on.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Making an ass of your self publicly is pointless. Just quit man. One of those passengers you want to abuse might be in position in the future to decide you fate in something meaningful for you.
> 
> Stop trying to ruin your life over a grog that turned south. Just move on.


That sounds really boring.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> That sounds really boring.


I know. Most people ( yes most) spend an inordinate amount of time and energy sabotaging their own joy and happiness.

Carry on soldier.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I know. Most people ( yes most) spend an inordinate amount of time and energy sabotaging their own joy and happiness.
> 
> Carry on soldier.


But, it's already sabotaged.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ironic thing is, I bet you can do all that stuff and NOT get deactivated. But then one evening when you're not doing anything wrong, some paxhole will make up some bogus story or falsely report you for being intoxicated or something because they want a free ride - at which point you'll be deactivated.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> is All that not normal?


same i did all the above except i always cleaned my car, although I have picked up people after a freshly cleaned wet spot of some sort or another.


----------



## Mutsu (Jul 18, 2019)

Remember that Uber will never delete your account, we will only scramble your password.





.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

I quit working uber and lyft back in November of 2018.Since I quit, I like to accept rides snd never roll until the pax angrily cancels lol. I have done it on uber and lyft both, dozens of times each. Still not deactivated. Figured i would be deactivated quickly for that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


You
Do " POOL" !?!?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


Nicely stated! I hope you have fun on your journey to deactivation as I am sure you lost a lot of joy in your life driving the paxoles around and dealing with the millennial mismanaged Uber employees. You deserve some good laughs and smiles as we all do. All drivers can learn something from your post and when they finally realize how much money it is costing them to be exploited by Uber they will hopefully begin the same deactivation journey. Bravo.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Funny, you were the same user "trying" to critique me/pass judgement for how I was driving in my market for Uber, yet you are the one in an overdrawn bank account situation and claim to have no food ..
> 
> Ironic


what is ironic is you obviously didn't see the satire in what he wrote regarding the food/bank account albeit I presume it is not too far-fetched for some drivers.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Nicely stated! I hope you have fun on your journey to deactivation as I am sure you lost a lot of joy in your life driving the paxoles around and dealing with the millennial mismanaged Uber employees. You deserve some good laughs and smiles as we all do. All drivers can learn something from your post and when they finally realize how much money it is costing them to be exploited by Uber they will hopefully begin the same deactivation journey. Bravo.
> 
> 
> what is ironic is you obviously didn't see the satire in what he wrote regarding the food/bank account albeit I presume it is not too far-fetched for some drivers.


Save your attempt at trying to be smart .. I presume this was also satire on another thread, right?


----------



## Foxtrot Foxtrot Sierra (Jun 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Did you get the job you interviewed for then?
> 
> I hear your frustration. That's how I felt after doing Eats way too long. But I didn't plan ways to get deactivated or was a bi--.
> 
> I don't see the point of trying to get deactivated. If you switch to Eats, you can get some free food and get deactivated for stealing the food. Problem solved.


Everyone must get free food but me. The person is always there to collect their delivery


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Won't work.
> We are already doing all those things and we're still driving.
> 
> You're gonna have to try harder.


The irony of this is there are many drivers who play by all the rules and get fired anyway.

Often times it's for things they were falsely accused of by either the pax or the company. Sometimes they don't even know why they were fired.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

My neighbor just loaned me $2k. His idea. WTF!? I get a big check at the end of August so I can pay him back but now I do not have to drive. I have time to get a real job and not just take something to get out of RS. 

If i ever take an Uber, I will always tip you and never ask for a stop without cash in my hand. Cheers and God Bless.

Have fun out there everyone. I wish you all well!


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm thinking the $300 per/hr couch is someone's future


----------



## RichardB (Jun 27, 2019)

Congratulations, you should start making Bernie Sanders minimum wage soon...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> My neighbor just loaned me $2k. His idea. WTF!? I get a big check at the end of August so I can pay him back but now I do not have to drive. I have time to get a real job and not just take something to get out of RS.


You're still going to F with Uber, though, right?

I was so looking forward to the updates.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

rkozy said:


> You're still going to F with Uber, though, right?
> 
> I was so looking forward to the updates.


I may do it for the thrill of deactivation after I take a week off. Cheers and be well.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Funny, you were the same user "trying" to critique me/pass judgement for how I was driving in my market for Uber, yet you are the one in an overdrawn bank account situation and claim to have no food ..
> 
> Ironic


It's called sarcasm I believe


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

guffy515255 said:


> I quit working uber and lyft back in November of 2018.Since I quit, I like to accept rides snd never roll until the pax angrily cancels lol. I have done it on uber and lyft both, dozens of times each. Still not deactivated. Figured i would be deactivated quickly for that.


 I've literally watched you do this and as soon as I see the car driving the other way while "still in pickup mode". I just switch to lyft and watch you keep driving until eventually you cancel.

But by then I'm home or at my destination.

And if by chance there's a cancel fee I make sure not only do I get that credit back-but I ask the rep to make sure that it's clawed back.

There's a difference between me not having my butt ready and toes on the curb waiting and drivers just being jerks.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> It's called sarcasm I believe


she's already stated on another thread she overdrew her account

so no, not sarcasm


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


What? you mean you weren't doing all that already?... man.... well I hope that was lesson for you then.



Invisible said:


> Why not just stop driving?
> ....


Cuz that's no fun.. I totally support OP on this.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Cuz that's no fun.. I totally support OP on this.


We all need to find closure, but not all of us will choose the same path towards that destination. While I personally would not take my frustrations out on the pax, I certainly see the poetic justice in using our status as "independent contractors" to demonstrate why the rideshare business needs some dramatic overhauling.

After all, that status as "independent contractors" has been weaponized against us, to the point where we are expected to eat losses on rides so that Uber/Lyft can eventually replace us with RoboCars. Where is Dara's loyalty and respect for the people doing the actual work here?

If I had a free and clear chance to F with the system that F'ed with me, you're damn straight I'd be tempted to do what the OP has discussed doing.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> You need to get the media involved, send the video to CNN and other media outlets. I'm also black and I have never had anyone call me the "N" word or anything like that. I would have called the cops and told her to get out.


I'm a white man, and I had a white woman call me the N word. I was kinda confused. I tried to laugh it off, but I was offended. I reported her to Uber, and I think they took it seriously. I didn't know this sort of thing happened.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Foxtrot Foxtrot Sierra said:


> Everyone must get free food but me. The person is always there to collect their delivery


Most UE drivers don't get free food. I only did a few times after almost 3000 UE deliveries. I was making a joke that since the OP wants to get deactivated, she could just steal the food. Then she'd get to eat and get deactivated.

Disclaimer.... I do not advocate stealing the customers food.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> she's already stated on another thread she overdrew her account
> 
> so no, not sarcasm


Did you just assume it's gender


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Did you just assume it's gender


Spare me .. please ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> My neighbor just loaned me $2k. His idea. WTF!? I get a big check at the end of August so I can pay him back but now I do not have to drive. I have time to get a real job and not just take something to get out of RS.
> 
> If i ever take an Uber, I will always tip you and never ask for a stop without cash in my hand. Cheers and God Bless.
> 
> Have fun out there everyone. I wish you all well!


That's good you're getting help to pay your rent and buy food. Now you can focus on getting a new job and not be so stressed. Good luck!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


You don't need to do any of these sleazy things. Very lower class.

Nobody forced you to drive. Don't like it? Resign with honor. Not like a scumbag wimp.

Finally, you should be appreciative of the opportunity Uber gave you to improve your life.

My two cents.

????????


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> You don't need to do any of these sleazy things. Very lower class.
> 
> Nobody forced you to drive. Don't like it? Resign with honor. Not like a scumbag wimp.
> 
> ...


What kind of drugs do you do.... Opportunity to improve your life


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> What kind of drugs do you do.... Opportunity to improve your life


Drugs are beneath my class.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Drugs are beneath my class.


Ah yes the dignity of being an Uber driver.... Can you pass the grey poupon I love them with my bankruptcy chovies


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Ah yes the dignity of being an Uber driver.... Can you pass the grey poupon I love them with my bankruptcy chovies


Education level?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Education level?


How is that a factor?


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> What? you mean you weren't doing all that already?... man.... well I hope that was lesson for





MiamiKid said:


> You don't need to do any of these sleazy things. Very lower class.
> 
> Nobody forced you to drive. Don't like it? Resign with honor. Not like a scumbag wimp.
> 
> ...


You left off the /sarc


----------



## ChristianZound (Jul 18, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


Being a bad person is not going to make it better, probably worst. When you do something shitty it comes back around.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ChristianZound said:


> Being a bad person is not going to make it better, probably worst. When you do something shitty it comes back around.


I think it helps... Only a little though


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

ChristianZound said:


> Being a bad person is not going to make it better, probably worst. When you do something shitty it comes back around.


What there makes me a 'bad person'? Am i going to hell for leaving an entitled pool pax who shows up 5 sec before timer expires?


----------



## ChristianZound (Jul 18, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> What there makes me a 'bad person'? Am i going to hell for leaving an entitled pool pax who shows up 5 sec before timer expires?


I don't know, you want to go to hell?



ChristianZound said:


> I don't know, you want to go to hell?


?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ChristianZound said:


> I don't know, you want to go to hell?
> 
> 
> ?


Grew up in Flint, Michigan.... Close enough for me


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> What there makes me a 'bad person'? Am i going to hell for leaving an entitled pool pax who shows up 5 sec before timer expires?





kc2018 said:


> Pool with groceries? I'll drive up and if that's you with the groceries, cancel...Hopefully i can still swing the cancel fee.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Yes, that 3.79 that uber refunds them is a tragedy.

Do not take pool if you have 10 bags of groceries.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> Yes, that 3.79 that uber refunds them is a tragedy.


Yes, as tragic as your attitude.

But that's okay, I get it's an off day.

For everyone and for your sake, I hope you get the job(s) you are applying for.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yes, as tragic as your attitude.
> 
> But that's okay, I get it's an off day.
> 
> For everyone and for your sake, I hope you get the job(s) you are applying for.


Are you seriously ok with pool pax having tons of groceries? Then, you help them at their house, too. The point of pool is expedience. They are taking advantage of you and the system. They are not gracious enough to tip and i will not do it. Since i drove there, i should be paid for my time.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> Are you seriously ok with pool pax having tons of groceries? Then, you help them at their house, too. The point of pool is expedience. They are taking advantage of you and the system. They are not gracious enough to tip and i will not do it. Since i drove there, i should be paid for my time.


You didn't say tons of groceries. You just said groceries.

Why not just not pick up any pool pings? Sounds like you already peg them as all nontippers.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You didn't say tons of groceries. You just said groceries.
> 
> Why not just not pick up any pool pings? Sounds like you already peg them as all nontippers.


Groceries suggests bags. And, i did say 10 bags bags up there.

Pools tip me, but grocery pools with groceries never, ever, ever, ever tip.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I can relate to this persons frustrations and yeah in some fantasy based dreamworld i would love to take them to the desert and drop them off. But back at reality if i were gonna quit i would just do it. Its fun to read and we can all relate but,for a moment look at it from this perspective. For whatever reason we all have done this job . Naturally ,if it were possible to make it work and enjoy a fair shake it would be great,but its just not the way it is. Even though uber and lyft and basically the whole gig economy is a big a f...it does or did for a period if time bridge the gap in our lives that allowed us to survive until things improved. I was never in the service business before and although i have always been a generous tipper my eyes were opened to a whole new appreciation for the things i have and the gratitude that i have for service industry people. I have been on both sides now and i appreciate the education. I also learned a lot about human nature ,although i have been dealing face to face all my life in business i did not have exposre to certain socioeconomic classes in business. It was an an eye opener. Nah ,just go out with dignity and class,dont waste your constructive energy on past transgressions or slights,in the end its only detracting from the person you really are inside..in the end you win. Resenting others is like taking poison and hopeing the other person dies...good luck moving forward...i suspect i am not far behind you !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> Groceries suggests bags.
> 
> Pools tip me, but grocery pools with groceries never, ever, ever, ever tip.


Groceries just means more then one item on the list.

But regardless clearly this isn't for you.

???? on never being a driver again.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Groceries just means more then one item on the list.
> 
> But regardless clearly this isn't for you.
> 
> ???? on never being a driver again.


I literally said 10 bags on my 2nd comment. Lol


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Drugs are beneath my class.


If didnt know you were a Sudra.


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Just keep the app on all day not accepting any pings... just let them all timeout. Do this from this point forward. 

Slow them down just like they slowed you down.

I do this now when I’m on a ride I’ll let the other app timeout the pings I get. My acceptance rate is in the single digits on both apps for months now. I don’t notice any difference in the $ I make. So F U/L.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

DustyToad said:


> Just keep the app on all day not accepting any pings... just let them all timeout. Do this from this point forward.
> 
> Slow them down just like they slowed you down.
> 
> I do this now when I'm on a ride I'll let the other app timeout the pings I get. My acceptance rate is in the single digits on both apps for months now. I don't notice any difference in the $ I make. So F U/L.


I just turned it on for fun. Hehe


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Why not just stop driving?
> 
> I agree with you about telling pax how poor you are. It may help you with tips!


Actually, this could be very true! A couple years ago I was in that boat, and when a customer asked me how my day was I told all. The customer gave me 62 dollars (everything in his wallet) and said I needed this more than him.


----------



## iSeee (Nov 30, 2018)

why would you want to get deactivated? why not just stop driving... you never know you might need Uber again, no matter how bad it is..its still something to fall back on in a emergency... plus things could improve in the future with uber, wishful thinking but who knows


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


What a huge loser you are


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> What a huge loser you are


Totally agree.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> You need to get the media involved


I was contemplating on it and what I would say if interviewed, but decided not to because I know the outcome. She will say the usual BS with crocodile tears "I'm drunk"..."That's not who I am"..."I'm not a racist, I have friends from different race"..."I'm sorry", you've seen videos on YouTube. Besides there was no physical assault and I didn't felt threatened by her. Btw she's a 21 average built white girl and I can be seen smiling when she say "I'm going to bash you.



ColumbusRides said:


> I'm also black and I have never had anyone call me the "N" word


Funny thing is I'm not black, I'm Asian with light brown skin and I still get called the N word. But for me the word doesn't effect me like you do, so I just brush it off and sometimes I say " thank You " with a smile.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> So, you are so damn bored out of your mind that you come to this forum? You're a bored MFer.
> 
> I'm getting a Bachelor's in Software Development....
> 
> IT.....wow.


Degree? Great. Then just focus on that. Your behavior here, with respect to ending the Uber gig, is frowned upon in the professional corporate world.

If a prospective employer ever got wind of your attitude, you'd hit the reject list.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> If a prospective employer ever got wind of your attitude, you'd hit the reject list.


Speaking from experience I presume.

Based on what you've written here so far.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

DustyToad said:


> I do this now when I'm on a ride I'll let the other app timeout the pings I get. My acceptance rate is in the single digits on both apps for months now. I don't notice any difference in the $ I make. So F U/L.


I will never understand why U/L thinks people who are doing this gig with their own money are going to accept pings from 15 minutes away for the minimum fare. If these RS companies are so concerned about drivers having a high acceptance rating, they had better realize no driver with a functioning brain stem will drive for a loss. That means devising a system which rewards those drivers who are making a longer journey to pick up a passenger.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I will never understand why U/L thinks people who are doing this gig with their own money are going to accept pings from 15 minutes away for the minimum fare. If these RS companies are so concerned about drivers having a high acceptance rating, they had better realize no driver with a functioning brain stem will drive for a loss. That means devising a system which rewards those drivers who are making a longer journey to pick up a passenger.


Totally agree. Seems to me, it would not be that difficult for Uber to tweak some these things up a bit.

15 - 20 minute pickups and longer, no hard limits on waits/stops, neglecting to address car seats, unaccompanied minors, etc, seriously decrease morale.

My take on this? They could, vastly, increase productivity by boosting driver morale. Sometimes I think their heads are in the right place here; however, they're a bunch of techno nerds who don't know the "street".

My two cents.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I will never understand why U/L thinks people who are doing this gig with their own money are going to accept pings from 15 minutes away for the minimum fare. If these RS companies are so concerned about drivers having a high acceptance rating, they had better realize no driver with a functioning brain stem will drive for a loss. That means devising a system which rewards those drivers who are making a longer journey to pick up a passenger.


No shortage of drivers in my market,who will drive 15 minutes to pickup at base rates. I've talked to plenty. Uber realizes that drivers with a functioning brain stem are in the minority.

Uber does "reward" drivers making longer journey's. "Premium Pickup Possible/Likely". That usually equates to anywhere from 1 to 9 cents extra in my market. Baffling but not surprising how many drivers chase after that as well.and feel "rewarded".


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Sometimes I think their heads are in the right place here; however, they're a bunch of techno nerds who don't know the "street".


They are looking at numbers on a spreadsheet, and trying to figure out how they can get the most from everyone. That means taking more from passengers and giving less to drivers. Companies like Lyft and Uber aren't happy with having enough. They always gotta have MORE. It's only going to get worse since shareholders are now part of that equation.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

In short....Idiot..... why mess with the general public that is unwary of you idiocies and just do everyone a favor and quit


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Jufkii said:


> Uber does "reward" drivers making longer journey's. "Premium Pickup Possible/Likely". That usually equates to anywhere from 1 to 9 cents extra in my market. Baffling but not surprising how many drivers chase after that as well.and feel "rewarded".


If Uber wants higher participation from drivers when it comes to longer pickups, they'll have to do better than nine cents. Much better.

And, they know that. They're just trying to see how little they can get by making someone -- anyone -- take a pickup request that is beyond the spectrum of profitability.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> In short....Idiot..... why mess with the general public that is unwary of you idiocies and just do everyone a favor and quit


6 pukers, car kicked, i will tip you in the app, the drunk people who scared the crap out of me, pax who thought my car was a hotel room, drunk fools with open solo cups, the pickups where the 5th drunk pax jumps in my hatch because they did not order XL (over my loud objections), the lady who would not get out of my car for 20 min after i ended the ride, and UBER.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> 6 pukers, car kicked, i will tip you in the app, the drunk people who scared the crap out of me, pax who thought my car was a hotel room, drunk fools with open solo cups, the pickups where the 5th drunk pax jumps in my hatch because they did not order XL (over my loud objections), the lady who would not get out of my car for 20 min after i ended the ride, and UBER.


Are you planning on taking out your frustrations "machine-gun style" where you spray everyone in close proximity to you, or are you taking a more targeted approach; only screwing with those problem passengers you were forced to coddle earlier in your U/L career?

I'd recommend the targeted approach, since many U/L pax are truly decent folks just looking for a ride. But, this is your big Going Away party. I'm not trying to tell you how to plan it.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Are you planning on taking out your frustrations "machine-gun style" where you spray everyone in close proximity to you, or are you taking a more targeted approach; only screwing with those problem passengers you were forced to coddle earlier in your U/L career?
> 
> I'd recommend the targeted approach, since many U/L pax are truly decent folks just looking for a ride. But, this is your big Going Away party. I'm not trying to tell you how to plan it.


I am not going to bow down. That is my point. We are all bending over to suck the azz of a company that uses us for toilet paper. And, many pax who do, as well.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> 6 pukers, car kicked, i will tip you in the app, the drunk people who scared the crap out of me, pax who thought my car was a hotel room, drunk fools with open solo cups, the pickups where the 5th drunk pax jumps in my hatch because they did not order XL (over my loud objections), the lady who would not get out of my car for 20 min after i ended the ride, and UBER.


All reasons I'm now day shift only. Intown business, professional crowd only.

Totally understand if you're in the Vegas market it's very different.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> All reasons I'm now day shift only. Intown business, professional crowd only.
> 
> Totally understand if you're in the Vegas market it's very different.


Daytime here is 105 degrees and about 10 bucks lower per hour.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

rkozy said:


> If Uber wants higher participation from drivers when it comes to longer pickups, they'll have to do better than nine cents. Much better.
> 
> And, they know that. They're just trying to see how little they can get by making someone -- anyone -- take a pickup request that is beyond the spectrum of profitability.


Uber must have high participation in my market for long pickups in spite of paying literally pennies. They wouldn't be doing it for over a year if they weren't getting away with it. Waste of time trying to rationalize with wome one who isn't . I stopped trying to educate fellow drivers long ago..


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> What a huge loser you are


You haven't been driving enough to understand how the op feels.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> Daytime here is 105 degrees and about 10 bucks lower per hour.


I understand all that. Know I'm leaving money on the table; however, for peace of mind I drive daytime hours only.

I compensate by starting very early, 4 - 5:00 AM, and driving straight through until 6 - 8:00 PM. And now only doing this 10 - 20 days/month.

Uber's become, strictly, supplemental, extra money at this point. Unlike when I started four years ago.

Think Uber would be extremely difficult, if not impossible, as a fulltime gig.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> I understand all that. Know I'm leaving money on the table; however, for peace of mind I drive daytime hours only.
> 
> I compensate by starting very early, 4 - 5:00 AM, and driving straight through until 6 - 8:00 PM. And now only doing this 10 - 20 days/month.
> 
> ...


It pays $13 - $18/hr to drive uber during the day in Vegas. That, is for losers.

Anyway, I have two months to get a real job now and I won't have to drive unless I want to. Not a problem. My Bachelor's in Software Development is on the way. Loser no more.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Are you planning on taking out your frustrations "machine-gun style" where you spray everyone in close proximity to you . . .


Somehow, I envision the phrase "going Postal" being replaced soon in the popular lexicon with "going Uber" -- about which I'm sure Uber will be thrilled.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> I was contemplating on it and what I would say if interviewed, but decided not to because I know the outcome. She will say the usual BS with crocodile tears "I'm drunk"..."That's not who I am"..."I'm not a racist, I have friends from different race"..."I'm sorry", you've seen videos on YouTube. Besides there was no physical assault and I didn't felt threatened by her. Btw she's a 21 average built white girl and I can be seen smiling when she say "I'm going to bash you.
> 
> 
> Funny thing is I'm not black, I'm Asian with light brown skin and I still get called the N word. But for me the word doesn't effect me like you do, so I just brush it off and sometimes I say " thank You " with a smile.


Racism sucks, so sad


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Somehow, I envision the phrase "going Postal" being replaced soon in the popular lexicon with "going Uber" -- about which I'm sure Uber will be thrilled.


Many of us here get the OP's sentiment, even if we aren't prepared to do the same thing ourselves. The U/L game is rigged against us, and it isn't even a close call to say that. We put the gas in the car, we buy the tires, brakes, alternators, starters, etc., we drive the car, we put up with the drunken abuse, the rampant non-tipping, the construction cones, the bad weather, and the dangerous idiots beside us on the freeway.

What do we get for that? Sometimes a minimum fare. Sometimes a little more.

There's a shocking percentage of U/L drivers who are just one bad pick-up away from going totally "Milton From Office Space" and setting the whole thing on fire. That speaks volumes of the morale and company culture that Uber and Lyft has built for its so-called driver partners.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


This plan won't work. I do all of these already, apart from the DF one - I'm still working and my driver score is going up at the moment.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

You have to drive smart, even then it doesn't always work. Personally, I don't do any premium or scheduled pickups


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Wow! Sorry but I have no desire to kiss a woman.


Katy Perry kissed a girl and she liked it. Just saying.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Why bother to wait for deactivation? JUST QUIT BRO! Go back to your parents basement, smoke it up, and the world can forget you exist! Or you can go get a REAL job and do your parents a favor and move out! This is a part time gig only. If you don't know that... your BEYOND help!


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> Why bother to wait for deactivation? JUST QUIT BRO! Go back to your parents basement, smoke it up, and the world can forget you exist! Or you can go get a REAL job and do your parents a favor and move out! This is a part time gig only. If you don't know that... your BEYOND help!


That comment is so full of g*rammatical errors...lol Advice from a genius.*


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Katy Perry kissed a girl and she liked it. Just saying.


I knew someone would reference that song. This site is so predictable. ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> Working on my deactivation
> 
> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.












So Sad, KC

I remember your good ol' days with the Sunshine Band.
Shakin' your booty...
That was the Way, aha, aha I liked it :smiles:

.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

For the majority of markets Uber is nothing more than a payday loan taken against your car. I am now in a position where I have to put up with it until the 1st of September when my new job starts. I'm willing to do it for 6 weeks but no more.

I've only had a total of about 9 Uber rides so far this go around and 1 of them reported me for not having service up to their expectations. Getting from point A to point B safely and efficiently is no longer enough. Thanks to morons supplying gum, mints, and water PAX are now more entitled than ever. I'm not even sure if I can make it 6 weeks without being deactivated.

Lyft PAX are less entitled and easier to deal with. I actually still have a perfect 5.0 rating on Lyft after 400 rides. There just isn't enough Lyft to make any money in my area so stuck doing Uber rides.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> is All that not normal?


No its not cuz smart drivers no show pax.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> It pays $13 - $18/hr to drive uber during the day in Vegas. That, is for losers.
> 
> Anyway, I have two months to get a real job now and I won't have to drive unless I want to. Not a problem. My Bachelor's in Software Development is on the way. Loser no more.


No you DEFINATLY are a loser no mater what you lie about regarding a degree! Do us ALL a favor and just shut up.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> No you DEFINATLY are a loser no mater what you lie about regarding a degree! Do us ALL a favor and just shut up.


Dude, you cannot even spell. ESL, huh?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> No you DEFINATLY are a loser no mater what you lie about regarding a degree! Do us ALL a favor and just shut up.


You sound angry. Is it time for a Snickers bar?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> Dude, you cannot even spell. ESL, huh?


It "definatly" doesn't "mater" when your moniker is Fat Man, I reckon.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> Dude, you cannot even spell. ESL, huh?


Do you NEED to hug it Bro? Because it sounds like all the bad choices and decisions you have made to get you here will take a LONG time! :cryin::thumbup:


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> 6 pukers, car kicked, i will tip you in the app, the drunk people who scared the crap out of me, pax who thought my car was a hotel room, drunk fools with open solo cups, the pickups where the 5th drunk pax jumps in my hatch because they did not order XL (over my loud objections), the lady who would not get out of my car for 20 min after i ended the ride, and UBER.


Yep sounds like this gig isn't for you.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> Yep sounds like this gig isn't for you.


Right? All that and shit pay. Its all yours. I am officially done. That had a $5 tip or i would have only made $10.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> I can relate to this persons frustrations and yeah in some fantasy based dreamworld i would love to take them to the desert and drop them off. But back at reality if i were gonna quit i would just do it. Its fun to read and we can all relate but,for a moment look at it from this perspective. For whatever reason we all have done this job . Naturally ,if it were possible to make it work and enjoy a fair shake it would be great,but its just not the way it is. Even though uber and lyft and basically the whole gig economy is a big a f...it does or did for a period if time bridge the gap in our lives that allowed us to survive until things improved. I was never in the service business before and although i have always been a generous tipper my eyes were opened to a whole new appreciation for the things i have and the gratitude that i have for service industry people. I have been on both sides now and i appreciate the education. I also learned a lot about human nature ,although i have been dealing face to face all my life in business i did not have exposre to certain socioeconomic classes in business. It was an an eye opener. Nah ,just go out with dignity and class,dont waste your constructive energy on past transgressions or slights,in the end its only detracting from the person you really are inside..in the end you win. Resenting others is like taking poison and hopeing the other person dies...good luck moving forward...i suspect i am not far behind you !


I look at Uber as an exclamation point on everything that's wrong with corporate America. You can go out with a whimper, or you can go out fighting. I admire the fighter and the survivor. Some very wealthy people have robbed us of our country and what it stands for. The American experiment is over, and it failed. It's done. All that's left is to stick a fork in it. As long as I still have the free speech, which may not be much longer, I'm going to keep shouting it from the mountain top. Corporate personhood is the Terminator.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Just shuffle each PAX until you get deactivated from both apps

Stay on the strip and you will be taking rides all day

Hide once you are near the pin so they don't see you

Can probably make $30 an hour shuffling

Then take one last ride. Have this last part planned carefully so you can go out with a bang

After you drop off the last PAX fill up a solo cup with beer and spill it on your seats take pics report and get a cleaning fee

Clean it take another pax but this time puke in your car after you drop them off take pics and report it get yourself a final cleaning fee


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey OP, don't do it man. You never know, one day you might have to go back.
Save Ubering for plan B.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Hey OP, don't do it man. You never know, one day you might have to go back.
> Save Ubering for plan B.


That's one option. On the other hand, sometimes there's something to be said for burning a bridge -- especially if the bridge is a rickety, decrepit rope bridge that was designed by sociopaths.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Why not just stop driving?
> 
> I agree with you about telling pax how poor you are. It may help you with tips!


I was honestly late with rent one month and it slipped out during my rides one day. Passengers responded with $85 in tips. There is a God.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


I got a $140.00 tip from the last woman with a child and car seat. Don't be so quick to dismiss them. Best tip before that was $100.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> I'm a woman and you are right.


Once you're finished with Uber/Lyft you won't miss it, I. Stopped in 2016 and never looked back. The rates was descent in my market but I didn't agree with Uber's terms of service.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I totally get the OP.

I'm surprised that we haven't seen a driver go postal.

I've been called every racial slur in the book, and I'm a white guy.

The overt contempt, disdain, condescension, and disrespect I receive from paxholes is virtually a routine occurrence in my market on both apps.

In my day job I deal with people in person every day, often over contentious issues, where negotiations can be super intense (I work with lawyers, some who litigate, all who negotiate, plus fraud examiners, roto-rootering bean counters, special investigators, the most ruthless private equity dealmakers, corporate fixers, and business owners that ALWAYS think their baby is worth much more than it really is). I've seen every level of anger, from seething, to dudes on the verge of a stroke screaming "I'm going to get you!" I've seen the wives beat their husband upside the head (literally) when they found out they weren't getting as much money as she had bragged down at the country club.

And with all the venom and vitriol, with all the yelling and screaming, the blood, sweat, and tears I've witnessed, all the drama that comes with adversarial corporate America, I've never felt the contempt, disdain, condescension from others as I do when I drive for U/L in the evenings. To be sure, it's not every pax, but it's a lot. I mean a LOT. Way too many.

And there's no reason for it.

I've thought about it quite a bit and the one thing I keep circling back to is that Uber and Lyft, at the basic service level, are just too cheap. The deal is just too damn good for pax. In the aggregate, people do not value things, or services, that don't cost much. Especially when there's no ownership. We've all heard the axiom "Don't worry, it's just a rental" or something similar. This axiom is so widespread that it's even memorialized on slang and urban dictionaries online.

One of my regular pax is a neighbor. The first time I picked her up she was borderline rude, very short with her words, and absurdly controlling on the route on a trip that's minimum fare no matter which way I drive. The condescension was there. I was treated worse than the lowest-paid help -- and we just met! She didn't know me, but felt it was okay to mistreat me. The second and third trips were slightly better. Now she's super polite and tips me on every ride. I just kept reminding her that we lived in the same building (we're even on the same floor). She addresses me by name now when we pass in the elevators, or on the streets outside. Once she realized she's no better than I am, that we're all in the same boat together, that we belong to the same tribe, she behaved much better, and her professionalism finally matched mine.

I'll wager a dollar, and win, that she treats other drivers like she treated me the first few trips.

Being a jerk driver for no good reason is irrational and illogical. But anyone that puts up with what we do every day may struggle to keep their cool after a while. It's unreasonable how we are often mistreated. When I get two or more paxholes in a row, I'll take a break. Get on the treadmill and watch a comedy show. Exercise and laugh.

A man has to know his limits, and recognize when it's time to step away before they cross the Rubicon.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cary Grant said:


> I totally get the OP.
> 
> I'm surprised that we haven't seen a driver go postal.
> 
> ...


If anyone feels the way you do driving pax's then maybe they're in the wrong line of work. I've been driving for over 4 years and never experienced anything you say you experienced.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


Ok, so just another driving day :laugh:


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> If anyone feels the way you do driving pax's then maybe they're in the wrong line of work. I've been driving for over 4 years and never experienced anything you say you experienced.


You lack real-world experience so this topic is beyond your ability to comprehend.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Just shuffle each PAX until you get deactivated from both apps
> 
> Stay on the strip and you will be taking rides all day
> 
> ...


I think I just want to go out there tonight just to terrorize Vegas. :smiles: I was watching Dave the Uber Slave on YT and he brings out my inner rude (even more).

The only thing I like about LYFT is that you can tell if they are going to the strip club before you cancel.


peteyvavs said:


> If anyone feels the way you do driving pax's then maybe they're in the wrong line of work. I've been driving for over 4 years and never experienced anything you say you experienced.


Days or night? Im in vegas overnight. Short runs across the street, drunk pax and 1000 speedbumps. Ive also been called everything.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> I've thought about it quite a bit and the one thing I keep circling back to is that Uber and Lyft, at the basic service level, are just too cheap. The deal is just too damn good for pax. In the aggregate, people do not value things, or services, that don't cost much. Especially when there's no ownership. We've all heard the axiom "Don't worry, it's just a rental" or something similar. This axiom is so widespread that it's even memorialized on slang and urban dictionaries online.


I think this is correct; the cheaper it is, the more people take it for granted, literally and figuratively devalue it, and consider themselves entitled to it. We all know this to be true as a general principle.

Uber's idea that getting lots and lots of people accustomed to super cheap-o rides will create a larger body of customers who will become dependent on the service, and that they'll stick with it when the prices go up to market value -- which _they must_ at some point -- is hopelessly misguided. When the price of rides goes up to market value, a large slice of what are now in fact marginal customers, who are only riding because of the below-market price, will move to alternatives.

The proof of this is this: if those people _would_ stick despite higher prices, Uber would be able to charge them those prices now, and _they'd already be doing it_. Obviously, Uber realizes that many customers would quickly stop ordering rides if prices were higher.

At some point, this is going to have to come crashing down -- it's only a question of how long the game of musical chairs can continue, and who's going to be left holding the bag when the music stops.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


If you want some food go do some Ubereats.


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

Awesome post KC. Thanks


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> I had a hot girl try to make out with me and I kind of wanted too, but she was too drunk to make that kind of decision. I know a lot of most guys on here would have went for it.


Sexy


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> I am working on my deactivation.


Try to drive with your bare ass. You'll get a lot of 5* from guys but first female pax will get you deactivated.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Or a sheer top on but no bra. Plain white t


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Little Khosrowshahi , I deleted the driver's app last November
> after securing gainful employment because of IT security certificates
> I earned through hard work and ambition while ubering for 4 years.
> Enjoy ?
> ...


you know i am super qualified but i never bothered with certs... certs make all the difference in the world if you want a high paying job in IT... you know i had no time to study for certs becasue i drove uber 24 hrs a day to make a decent living....Tales of a vegas uber driver


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Do you NEED to hug it Bro? Because it sounds like all the bad choices and decisions you have made to get you here will take a LONG time! :cryin::thumbup:


So, just curious: how many bad choices and decisions did it take to get YOU here? 
Or should I say how many Snickers bars?


----------



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I hate this gig now due to the pay cuts. So, now I am working on my deactivation.
> 
> All along, I played by the rules....no more.
> 
> ...


The same here ✌?. Down hober ??!!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> So, just curious: how many bad choices and decisions did it take to get YOU here?
> Or should I say how many Snickers bars?


My bad choices/decisions are NOTHING to compare to the people like you that think they are better than everyone else. I can lose weight... can you CAN'T become smarter. Well some people can... HOWEVER arrogant DB's like you think you already know it all so in your case it is IMPOSIBLE. Your free to go back your delusional life you believe is awesome. That is a polite way to say YOUR DISMISSED!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> My bad choices/decisions are NOTHING to compare to the people like you that think they are better than everyone else. I can lose weight... can you CAN'T become smarter. Well some people can... HOWEVER arrogant DB's like you think you already know it all so in your case it is IMPOSIBLE. Your free to go back your delusional life you believe is awesome. That is a polite way to say YOUR DISMISSED!


A reply is not a dismissal. No response is a dismissal.

So you are admitting to bad choices and decisions, but not enough to see the hypocrisy? Is that it? 
I like your attempt at being polite, you just need to get rid of the "arrogant DB's," and "delusional life," comments. 
I would apologize for the snickers comment, but when you call yourself "Fat Man" you are signaling to everyone that the topic is open for jokes. Or is it only for other fat people?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> A reply is not a dismissal. No response is a dismissal.
> 
> So you are admitting to bad choices and decisions, but not enough to see the hypocrisy? Is that it?
> I like your attempt at being polite, you just need to get rid of the "arrogant DB's," and "delusional life," comments.
> I would apologize for the snickers comment, but when you call yourself "Fat Man" you are signaling to everyone that the topic is open for jokes. Or is it only for other fat people?


We ALL make decisions we wish we did differently. That INCLUDES you! What I cant stand is people that think they are better than the rest. Sound familiar? As far as me calling myself the fat man...it may mean my weight or referring to other things
??


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Lyft PAX are less entitled and easier to deal with. I actually still have a perfect 5.0 rating on Lyft after 400 rides. There just isn't enough Lyft to make any money in my area so stuck doing Uber rides


Part of what helps with that is Lyft only rates you on your last 100 rides now. Not sure if they always did that, but it makes it piss easy to maintain a high rating. If your last 100 are all 5 stars you get a 5.00. If you go down a slight bit then your next 100 rides will be coming up soon enough


----------

